# Muddy Garden and Dogs?



## Lilly81 (Apr 12, 2012)

For those with just grass, how do you keep it from becoming a mud bath? 

The garden I'm thinking about currently has two dogs running on it daily, trying to keep them off the worse areas but it's all totally muddy, can't really let them anywhere else, can't really get rid of the grass, just don't know how others do it and keep grass looking like grass and not just mud?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't! 
They only go out in the garden to toilet and I reseed every spring.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

You can get that fake grass 'Astroturf' stuff, but as you said in a previous topic that you were moving out soon it may not be worth it.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I had lazy lawn installed. My brother has a different brand. His kids have kicked a football on it for years and they have two dogs. It is very soft comes in differnt lengths and definitely not AstroTurf.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I just popped onto here to ask exactly the same thing. Thankfully mine are only on it at the weekend, except for to go to the toilet, but it still has patches of mud and no grass. I am hoping to be moving in May, so need to get it back into good shape by then


----------



## Jelevents (Mar 9, 2016)

We had artificial grass laid 18 months ago, best thing we ever did as my Huskies dug up my old garden and looked like a bomb site. Now it looks the same all year round and they come in clean, not cheap though, but worth every penny. See before and after pics


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My garden turns into a mud bath every Winter. I don't stop the dogs going on it.

However, it recovers every Spring, without fail.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sweety said:


> My garden turns into a mud bath every Winter. I don't stop the dogs going on it.
> 
> However, it recovers every Spring, without fail.


Fingers crossed mine will as well (barring the potholes that my two happily scatter around)


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

This is mine at the moment, didnt have a dog last year so wasnt too bad, not much grass left at the moment,with her running about on it,hoping it will recover


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

jaycee05 said:


> This is mine at the moment, didnt have a dog last year so wasnt too bad, not much grass left at the moment,with her running about on it,hoping it will recover


Yup, we could swap and nobody would know


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My garden is literally mud!! The grass was very poor when I moved in anyways and its only a small garden. So we'll be putting turf down and they will still only be able to toilet outside.


----------



## Kelvin Print (Mar 10, 2016)

Try to cut your muddy grass with either a motorized or non-motorized lawn mower. This will remove the mud-caked grass on top and expose the underlying grass to sunlight. If you do not have a grass bag on your lawn mower, remember to pick up as much of the loose muddy grass on your lawn as possible to avoid continued mud problems. You can also alternatively use manual method of pulling out the muddy grass but remember to use gardening gloves if desired. Hope this helps you guys.


----------

